# Ah the good old days.....



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I found an imagestation acocunt with some old pics....thought I would share.

Here is an old pygo tank I had:








Here is a nattereri I had that would turn purple for no reason:








This is 4 of my geryi when they were about 4". I still have 2 from this group in my current tank.








Little geryi taking down a feeder







"dont feed live kids"








Here is a group of ternetzi I had:








Love love love the shape of this fish....to me...this fish has a perfect shape..








And finally....my rhom showing off. Not a great picture...but you get the idea.


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

so which ones did you like better the reds or the rhom? and what did you put in you eheim to keep the water clear? or how would you do it as in tray one tray two tray three tray four? also what type of plant is that in the nect to last pic with th e red?


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

Great looking collections GG


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

> so which ones did you like better the reds or the rhom?


I still have the rhom if that tells you anything.


> and what did you put in you eheim to keep the water clear? or how would you do it as in tray one tray two tray three tray four?


Im oldschool...none of my canisters have trays. Just a simple course sponge on the bottom...loaded up with bio-media...and a sponge before the pump. My canisters are all set up for pretty much only bio-filtration...which is why most of my tanks also have an ac500 or two on them as well.


> also what type of plant is that in the nect to last pic with th e red?


It is just a fake plant....I think they are called fancy plants or something...I do like the look of this one though.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

This unfortunate little guy was a small nattereri of Serrapygos that was getting hammered by his cariba so we tried him out in my tank.....Unfortunately he didnt make it. Check out how wide this bite is:


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Love those piranha...........


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

awsome pics GG.. more updates pics of the rhom plz


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

damn dude. thats like jaws dude, biting things in half. 
nice fish!


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Awsome pics. You've had some really nice fish in you're time. I know what it's like comming across pics of past fish that you have't seen in a while. When I just checked back in a few weeks ago I was trying to download some new pics and I saw my old galleries and it was a trip down memory lane. A couple fish were sold and a few potential monsters died within the last couple of years. Looking at the pics was almost like looking at pictures of an exgirlfriend that you never should have let go, or mourning the death of a close friend. When you're a true fish lover, like I know you are, these pics can bring out some emotions, nice fish, thanks for sharing.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> This unfortunate little guy was a small nattereri of Serrapygos that was getting hammered by his cariba so we tried him out in my tank.....Unfortunately he didnt make it. Check out how wide this bite is:
> View attachment 158626


That is a BIG BITE!


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

i'm out of word GG. wonderfull tanks and fishes, and well grown up. they looks healty, they really do. thanks for sharing dude and wonderfull rhomb. 
i agree, that tern has THE perfect shape. massive head.








Tommy


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

its a shame the old fury gallery got wiped in the upgrade, discovering these and pics from other older members like mashunter and serrapygo is how i discovered rhoms, geryi, terns piraya etc , fury was somehow better back then, sorry gg, anymore unseen pics of the rhom?


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

nice pictures GG you getting all sentimental as christmas is coming up lol


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

do you still have your mac and brandtii?

if so how bout some updated pics of them


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

nice fish


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

how big were the terns? LOOK GOOD


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

those were nice Ps... do you still have some of them?


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice pics.









I am still waiting for that day i get my basement apartment and thats where all my tanks will be. 
Not the best idea to have a small room on 5th floor apartment be full of aquariums.


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

> Love love love the shape of this fish....to me...this fish has a perfect shape..


I thought the same thing before I read your comment. Nice big square jaw.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Impressive collections GG......


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

Very nice collection. Transferred my P pics from my laptop the other day. Over the holidays I'll go through them and maybe post some up.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

beautiful terns

are those 2 geryi the ones in your cohab?


----------



## Isujustice05 (Apr 15, 2007)

my favorite is definitely the terns....the first pic is SO AWESOME!!! great collection!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

sean-820 said:


> beautiful terns
> 
> are those 2 geryi the ones in your cohab?


I had five 4" guys...but lost two when I moved back to portland and had them shipped to me. Then I added four more bring me up to 7. I lost one to some strange mouth thing...so now I have six. Two of those are from the original 5 I had....which have grown from 4" to 8".


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

How big were those terns, and how big was that tank they were in?


----------



## marmot (Oct 26, 2007)

Those ternetzi look gorgeous. I really like the tank setup as well. I have that same fake plant in with my cariba, but your tank looks better than mine, that's for sure. Great job. I also love the reddish brown gravel color.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wow...back in the days(me remember thes photos).those terns were awesome looking...


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

those terns are awsome


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Coldfire said:


> How big were those terns, and how big was that tank they were in?


The terns were 10"-13" I believe and that was either a 75, 120 or 125 tank. I had them in a 75 for a while..then a 125 and also in a 120...so I am not really sure what size that tank in the picture was...but I am leaning to 75 gallons.

Thanks again guys...


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

My personal favourite is the pic of the group of terns you had but your whole collection was sweet!


----------



## DR.CaPa Burro (Aug 21, 2007)

nice pictures


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

locust said:


> its a shame the old fury gallery got wiped in the upgrade, discovering these and pics from other older members like mashunter and serrapygo is how i discovered rhoms, geryi, terns piraya etc , fury was somehow better back then, sorry gg, *anymore unseen pics of the rhom*?


Here is an old feeding video of the rhom.
Rhom feeding


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Awesome looking fish, I particularly like the terns.

Cool Rhom. vid too.
If I'm not mistaken, I've seen that guy in person.
Probably the most impressive single specimen I've ever seen.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Piranha_man said:


> Awesome looking fish, I particularly like the terns.
> 
> Cool Rhom. vid too.
> If I'm not mistaken, I've seen that guy in person.
> Probably the most impressive single specimen I've ever seen.


Thanks...and yes...I had him when you came over. He certainly looks larger in person then in the pics dont you think? To me...large fish dont seem near as large in pics or videos...not sure why that is.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Perhaps it's the 3-dimensionalism that makes them appear larger in person.
I swear that guy could bite your freakin' thumb off in a single chomp!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

WOW, 10"-13" Terns. Just amazing.

WOW, 10"-13" Terns. Just amazing.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Coldfire said:


> WOW, 10"-13" Terns. Just amazing.
> 
> WOW, 10"-13" Terns. Just amazing.


You can say that again!


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Hey Gurke. Is Gomez (my 10in Geryi) swimming somewhere within that schoal you posted?


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

baddfish said:


> Hey Gurke. Is Gomez (my 10in Geryi) swimming somewhere within that schoal you posted?


pinche mamon!... probably renamed him to Johnson..lol


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

baddfish said:


> Hey Gurke. Is Gomez (my 10in Geryi) swimming somewhere within that schoal you posted?


I wish....but I think being solo for a while had conditioned him to the point he couldnt live with other geryi. I tried him in a few different groups....no luck though...he was just too dominant. I gave him to Nick...Serrapygo.


----------

